# Cable raccordement Adaptateur secteur / Prise murale



## jazz-maido (16 Février 2006)

Bonjour !!

Je possède depuis un an un iBook G4 12". Il a été acheté à Londres, donc, j'ai le cable de raccordement entre la batterie secteur et la prise murale qui ne convient pas en France. La prise n'ayant pas la même forme.
Mon ami qui possède également un Mac m'a donné le sien (il se sert de celui qui n'a pas la rallonge). Mais le sien étant maintenant défectueux, il voudrait récupérer l'autre...
D'où ma question :
Où puis je acheter un tel câble ??? Je ne l'ai pas trouvé sur le site d'apple, et quand je fais une recherche dans google, on me sort systèmatiquement l'adaptateur secteur en entier, et pas seulement de câble qui va du chargeur à la prise murale....

Je vous remercie par avance

Claire


----------



## Kounkountchek (16 Février 2006)

Salut, je ne sais pas repondre à ta question (as tu un apple center pres de chez toi ?) mais en tout essaie de contacter un moderateur pour qu'il modifie ton pseudo, car tu risque de te faire spammer avant longtemps...


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2006)

il y a un sujet dédier adaptateur secteur en haut de forum,  on ferme


----------

